# An even smaller Porsche 917



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Good evening everyone,

I shrunk the Porsche 917 even small to fit a VHORS Classis Class Tech block.
Here are a couple of pictures of one fixed up.


















And here is a look at all three from the top fro size comparrision










Having fun

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Watch out, Micro Machines next!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

hmmmmmmm mayebe I should pick up a couple 

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------

